# installer windows sous el capitan avec bootcamp



## Kmioumiou (14 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai une question qui semblera peut être stupide mais tanpis, puis je installer windows via bootcamp sur mon mac sans passer à Catalina ?? en restant sur el capitan par exemple. J'ai une image ISO de win 10 mais je pense que c'est trop récent.. du coup est ce que j'achète une license win 7 ? Voici le message d'erreur que j'ai pour le moment.. Ainsi que les infos sur le mac..

Pardonnez moi mais je suis une pine en informatique

(Je me suis permise de refaire un topic car je n'ai pas trouvé sur les autres... )


----------



## Kmioumiou (14 Avril 2020)

OK donc j'ai fouillé fouillé un peu partout : ayant en plus un mac mini fusion drive, il semblerait que je sois obligée de passer à Catalina pour faire une partition windows.... c'est un peu merdique non ? l'app store ne veut pas me filer mojave 10.14.6 (je reste bloquée cf image ) qui était censée régler le problème bootcamp des mac mini fusion drive.. allons donc !


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Kmioumiou a dit:


> (Je me suis permise de refaire un topic car je n'ai pas trouvé sur les autres... )


Ton message de base est ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/partition-guid-pour-cle-bootable-pour-revenir-a-el-capitan.1334845 ...disons que comme tu souhaites installer Windows que ton nouveau message se justifie et se trouve bien dans la bonne section.

Depuis 2015 et avec quelques modèles de Mac mentionnés ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...il n'est plus nécessaire d'utiliser une clé USB. Mais ton modèle de MBP étant de 2014, il te faut bien en utiliser une. Par contre, vu les déboires précédents, je maintiens que ta clé USB 2.0 est défaillante et ne pas être utilisée correctement !

De plus, si macOS Catalina était un problème, vu l'année de ton MBP de 2014, il aurait été plus judicieux d'installer macOS Mojave, beaucoup plus stable et te permettant d'installer une version de Windows 10 ce qui n'est pas le cas avec OS X El Capitan.


----------

